# Three years ago, September 11, 2001 Where were you?



## Bograt (8 Sep 2004)

Every generation has a defining moment that they will share. Before September 11 2001, I had thought that the Challenger explosion would be that milestone memory- or maybe the start of the first Gulf War- then the horrific events in New York happened on that beautiful day in September.

I was (and currently still am) living in Stephenville Newfoundland working at the provincial community college. I was about to sneak out of the office to an early squash game when my squash partner ducked his head into my office and told me about the first crash. I ran down to the lobby and immediately turned to CNN. Soon the lobby was filled with co-workers and students. We watched in disbelief as the second aircraft flew into the Tower.

The events of that day were not limited to New York, Pennsylvania, or Washington. Stephenville was one of those places identified by then Defence Minister Collinette as a place to start sending suspended airtrafic. (It latter came out that he said that sending airplanes to land in Newfoundland was an easy choice because there "was nothing of value there") By 3:30 that afternoon our community saw the airrival of 9 heavy passanger jets. Some of them were from Continental, some Air Mexico- and their arrival immediately increased our small town's population (7500) to close to 9000 people.

For four days they stayed in our homes, and schools and churches. It was then I learned what defined "community"- both local and global. I was very proud to have helped out and be a part of something significant. It was a strangely rewarding time for all involved.

Where were you and what was your story?


----------



## axeman (8 Sep 2004)

I was on EX eating BEANIE WEENIES  IMP with 3 PPCLI  with an exchange comapany from Britian . We were doing  a Mountain Operations Qual. course.  JUst before the final ex started. It was a cool morning  just out side af Calgary AB. 


:fifty:


----------



## teltech (8 Sep 2004)

In class at CFSCE, during POET, learning about FM (Freaky Magic). We had the radio on, and later someone wheeled a TV into the cafeteria. Speculation was quite rampant that morning. ("All cbt arms remusters are going back to their former units" )


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Sep 2004)

I was at the same desk I am at now, on the battlefront.com forums, when someone posted that a plane had hit the World Trade Centre.  I started work at 0900 that day, IIRC, so I was at home watching TV when the towers came down.  We have TVs on our unit of the hospital for patients' families, so they were naturally on.  I do recall riding the shuttle bus from the parking lot and asking the commissionaire driving the bus to change to the all news station on the radio.  Looking back, he was probably sick of hearing about it already, but he changed the channel anyway.

I do remember casting nervous glances over towards downtown to see if Banker's Hall was still up.  Our hospital has 12 stories and would make an excellent target in itself if someone was so inclined; what better way to maximize casualties than to take out a hospital....


----------



## jswift872 (8 Sep 2004)

i was in school, i came home at lunch and saw the "replays" if you will over and over again, those images have yet to cease in my mind...


----------



## scotty884 (8 Sep 2004)

I along with 3 others who were awaiting for battleschool were washin an ML when the announcement went over the radio.  Made all of us think of what the future could hold for us...


----------



## bossdog (8 Sep 2004)

...I was working at Bell Canada in Ottawa with the Emergency Response Unit...

...My wife was waiting to board a plane in Denver, CO...


----------



## Spc_Cameron (8 Sep 2004)

...moving to Indiana...

was really spooky ... not a plane in the sky.....


----------



## Matt_Fisher (8 Sep 2004)

I was working at my desk at the NRA building in Fairfax VA.  On the way into work I heard that a plane crashed into the WTC and at first I thought that some private aircraft/cessna type thing had smashed into the building.  It wasn't until about 30 minutes later that things started to become pretty apparent when people around the office all started talking.

What was really weird was after the Pentagon got hit.  The office in Fairfax is about 12 miles as the crow flies from the Pentagon and because the sky was so clear that day you could see the smoke on the horizon from the fire.


----------



## beach_bum (8 Sep 2004)

I had just gotten out of the shower and was getting ready for work (about 0600 in BC) and I turned on the news.   I watched the second plane crash.   Horrible.


----------



## ackland (8 Sep 2004)

I was at home and logged on to the computer at 1100 and saw the pics on MSN and thought it was just an article on what could happen. When i watched the news an hour late I was horrified.


----------



## jonsey (8 Sep 2004)

During the attack, I was in my communications class, unaware of anything going on. I don't think anyone in my school found out anything until the principal made an announcement over the PA system after the towers collapsed. Rather than experiencing the event live, with the rest of my family (at work or at college, listening to the radio), I was busy doing a "reshoot" of Michael Jackson's "Thriller" video, or learning about the wonders of Visual Basic (to which I was trying to sleep through).


----------



## para paramedic (8 Sep 2004)

I was at work when I first heard the news about the first plane from colleagues. Our office had a couple of big screen TVs with satellite feeds, so many of us made our way to the common room to watch the events unfold. The gravity of the situation was only beginning to sink in for me just as I saw the second plane hit. It only got worse as I saw the first, then the second tower collapse, all in real time. It all still seemed so surreal to me. People in the office were so appalled and emotionally shocked that business was shut down for the rest of the day and we were all sent home.

Being in Ottawa, I made a few visits to the U.S. embassy to pay my respects in the days that followed, along with countless others. On one particular visit, I had brought along three candles: red, white, and blue. I set them up in order alongside the countless other tributes laid along the embassy wall and lit the candles. As I rose and took a step back, a couple of guys walked up to me, and one of them said, "I'm an American, and I think that's a really classy thing that you did. Thank you." He then offered me a hearty handshake and moved on. Obviously, my gesture was not intended to draw praise, but the show of appreciation was very moving.

I still have pictures of my small tribute along with many others, and when I look back on them, I still get chills at the memory of it all.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Sep 2004)

Bosnia..Camp Zgon to be exact....Thought it was a new movie on the big screen in the mess (can't hear the commentary) during early dinner. 

I was commander of the duty Amb crew...

Then the super spin cycle started...

Bosnia it seems (for those who don't know) had its fair share of Al-Quieda supporters. Accordingly, the threat level jumped up more then a couple levels.


----------



## Inch (8 Sep 2004)

I was in Kingston attending RMC while I waited to go to Moose Jaw. I had a late class that day and I had just woke up and was watching the sports highlights when my buddy called and told me to change to CNN.  Me being a pilot he called to get my opinion on how an airliner could crash into a building on a clear day.  While we were discussing it, the second jet hit. We both went "Holy F***!" at the same time. I was awestuck and it took a few moments for it to sink in what was happening. I remember it was the same feeling I had when I was in public school watching the Challenger shuttle launch and subsequent explosion. Surreal is the best word to describe it, like waiting for someone to wake you up. Definitely a day that I will remember for years to come.

Cheers


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Sep 2004)

In the hallway at school.  Some girl was listening to the radio, when the DJ said a plane justflew into the WTC.  I thought it was an accident or something.  When I went to my bio class, since the teacher was not there I turned on the computer in class went to a news site and watched live as the second plane hit.  Everyone in the class was silent, we all new this was no accident that something bad was happening.


----------



## Slim (8 Sep 2004)

I was doing armed security at Ryerson Poly U in Toronto that day. Watched it live on TV and watched the campus becomea ghost town. A very scary day.

Slim


----------



## GrahamD (8 Sep 2004)

I was working at the Dominion across the street from Ryerson, and my boss told me that a plane had hit the WTC and I thought he meant a Cessna or something.   Then a while later my girlfriend showed up in tears and told me that the World Trade Center was gone, and that they were estimating that 50,000 people were dead.
 I was totally stunned, as I guess most people were.   I remember a lot of people being affraid that we were witnessing the onset of World War III.   It was a very uncertain and surreal day for me.


----------



## Lexi (8 Sep 2004)

I was on my way to or from Ukrainian class... (can't remember..) but the principal came onto the overhead, I was just outside the office at that point, and told us the news. "Terrorist attack" she said. We all said a prayer.. went on with our day..
I didn't think about it again until I came home to find my dad home early and literally plastered to the TV. The plane flying into the tower, the mere sight of the towers falling... I felt like crying. I didn't understand why, or how, anyone could do such a thing.  

It was all just a huge blur. It hardly ever set in. I was just in so much shock.
It seemed so far away but in reality it struck far too close to home.
I went to bed last night wondering what the future had in store, I thought that, hell, it could be the first attack of some WWIII.

Can't believe it's been three years...
Lex


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Sep 2004)

in school, specifically, *shudder* math class.


----------



## patt (8 Sep 2004)

it happend when i was in math class but i found out about it duing my TAG class (teacher Advisor Group)


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2004)

I was at Tim Hortons in Casselman, ON., buying a large Double Double and Apple Fritter when someone asked if we had heard the news.   In our three hour drive from Pet we had only listened to a Rock station on the Staff car radio.   When I got out to the parking lot I told my buddy to turn on the radio and it was on all stations.   We listened to events unfold all morning.   People were pulled over on the side of the 417 to make phone calls and listen to their radios.   I called back to the OPs WO to see if our task had been cancelled and if we should return, but we continued to visit every Town Hall and Municipal Office between the 401 and Ottawa River in Eastern Ontario for the next few days doing Land Clearances for an upcoming Exercise.   Did we ever turn heads where ever we went.   We had High School kids in Hawksbury asking us in the Burger King if we were at war.   To watch everything replayed over again on the news later in the day was unforgettable.

GW


----------



## winchable (8 Sep 2004)

I was sitting in the office at school, when some guy came in wearing a WW1 era army helmet (Don't ask, he was a tool) saying 
"Did you guys hear the news? The US got bombed, It's like WW3." 
Thinking him an ass, I got bored of sitting at the office waiting for whatever it was I was waiting for, decided to cut math and get some sleep at home, before I was about to have my nap I flicked on CNN, Shot up on the couch and said (seriously)
 "Jesus tapdancing christ, he really wasn't kidding." 
I spent the rest of the day about 2 feet from the TV just watching.

I'll admit after a while I just couldn't watch it anymore and to sort of de-fuck my brain I shut off the TV.


----------



## devil39 (8 Sep 2004)

Came back from a run and was informed while stretching out outside Bn HQ.   Watched the second tower get hit (or come down, or both I can't recall) while at home for a shower.   Deployed before noon with the IRU coy to the airport to assist in processing diverted aircraft. 

Most of us figured our operational future employment would undoubtedly be affected.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (8 Sep 2004)

I was a fairly recent civvy.  I went outside to take a break from repairing an LCGT and I was told that the US had been attacked, and was at war.  I didn't believe a word of it, but when I went in to the canteen for a coffee, I heard all about the real scoop.  

I think I was in shock when I watched the replays on TV, and we saw the second tower hit while a reporter was talking about the first hit.  

My immediate thoughts were "I wonder who did it", quickly followed by, "I hope they let me back in when we go to war against the b**tards that did this".


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (8 Sep 2004)

I Was In Math Class When We Heard Many A Jet Fly Overhead Then The Teacher Broke the News

But it Hits Home Closer From my Dad He Was 10km Away And Watched it Happen Live


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Sep 2004)

Where was I?

Well firstly that Tuesday, the 11th was the evening here, so at about 2245 a flash on The 9 Network News on the TV came accross with the news that a commuter plane had crashed into the WTC. I just thought a turbo prop and thought of the Empire Stare Bldg, as back in the 40's a B25 had chrashed into it. I decided to catch the latest on the cable.

So I then went into the lounge room and flicked on the other TV as its hooked up to cable. I turned on to BBC, Fox, CNNI and Sky, and bounced around them all. 

By this time I had my GF sitting on the lounge too, when suddenly during an interview on a roof top (CNNI I believe) LIVE to my disbelief a jet came in from behind and hit the second tower.

I knew then that this was not an accident, but a terrorist act. So there we sat and again watched LIVE as the two towers clapsed. Then came the Pentagon, and the jet that crashed into the field.

We knew that the casualties would be high, and only hoped that as many people would escape the bldgs ASAP.

It was a late night for us, and I stayed up all night, reported for duty at the Regt, and continiously all of there stayed glued to the TV in the Mess and listened to the radio for the whole day.  

Anyways after that and whats gone on since is history. The 11th was a day I'll never forget, and I remember the next night as I sat in our outdoor spa, looking up at the Southern Cross in the night sky above, I knew things would never be the same again.

Never forget. Never forgive.


Wes


----------



## JBP (8 Sep 2004)

I had just got to work, and since I worked in a sports bar/restaurant, I always turned on the big screen TV to CNN in the morning to catch the news while I was flippin' the first few pizzas out and doing my prep work (was a pizza cook/line cook). Of course, like everyone else, when the first one hit I thought it was some tragic, horrifying accident. Couldn't figure out for the life of me how a professional airline pilot managed that! 

I worked with a guy from California whose mom lived right there, in an apartment building downtown NY where it happened. He was FREAKING out even when the first plane hit, then, when I seen the second plane hit. My exact words were, "Holly fucking shit!", then I told him. He frantically tried calling his mother, but couldn't get through because all the phone lines were down. Like the rest of you all, didn't feel as if it was real. After a few minutes, I realized I just completed my application to the Reg Force as a Infantry soldier, but had put it on "hold" a week earlier while I was making my final decision. I thought to myself, whoever fixed that job up is gonna GET IT hardcore from the US Military. I figured that day someone or some country was gonna get obliterated. Well, they did. 2 of'em! I felt absolutely horrible for the people who died there, I mean, I'm no fan of the United States of America as I've made apparrent in previous posts. But my god. That was horrible. At that point, I would have marched off to war with then right then and there. Just wasn't my time. Really hit me too when the California dude I worked with started crying because he thought his mother was dead...

My other thought, being sort of the asshole I can be sometimes, was, "Well, I guess the American's will realize they're not invincible afterall...". I'm just really, really sorry it had to be shown to them in such a fashion. They even shutdown the CN Tower in Toronto in fear of an attack. A lot of people from where I live (Niagara Region) went to help out. Also sent a lot of money too, I donated $20.00, at that point I didn't make much money. I didn't pray for the Americans that night, I prayed for the poor sunofabitch's who were gonna be on the recieving end of the United States Military. And whoever did it (Didn't know at that point), deserved it!

Also made me happy to be in Canada, again.


----------



## Gunnerlove (9 Sep 2004)

I was in bed listening to my alarm clock radio and trying to figure out how to justify skipping out on the gym before work. My first thought was that another glorified bus driver had screwed up big time. When the second plane hit the other tower I knew something bad was going on.  

Interesting thing was that I went to the control tower to see a friend that night or the next day to steal a cup of coffee and they have a big screen that shows all air traffic for north america and there was next to nothing in the air. A bunch of military aircraft and a dozen or so chartered aircraft flying in the states. When I asked why there were civilian aircraft flying in the states I got the response "F***ed if I know" from the shift supervisor. 

Guess now we know.


----------



## Scott (9 Sep 2004)

I was home from Alberta visiting my parents. I had gone to Antigonish to see my girlfriend, who was starting her fourth year of a BScN, and was driving back to Mom and Dad's when I heard the news. I thought at first that it was just a small plane. When I got home I flicked on CNN in time to see Aaron Brown yap for about five minutes before the first building came down. I sat in shock for the rest of the day.

Sept 12 I was scheduled to work a shift at 3 Stn of the Halifax Fire Dept. I arrived early and sought out the Captain telling him that if they just wanted to be by themselves for the day that I would understand. The Capt said that they had a bunch of relief supplies to run to the centres that had taken stranded passengers. That's what I did for about 10 hours. I was still in shock. My company called me to say that they may be mobilizing firefighters to NYC with our specialized water-jet cutting equipment, they wanted me to drive there from NS to liaise with FDNY and FEMA officials as the air routes from AB were closed and it would only take me two days to drive it....I puked. I was so overcome at the thought of having to go "there" where so many had lost their lives so swiftly..and so many of my own, firefighters.

9 months later at the Maritime Fire Chiefs Conference (I was again on vacation and invited to attend by my old Chief) I met a Lt from FDNY who talked about that day. He was in one of the buildings when it came down and he ran...and ran, he told me that his mind was telling him to slow down and assess the situation but his legs would not allow it. He ran towards his Engine but there were already a bunch of guys hiding under it so he went to another one. What did he do? Crawled under the nearest piece of iron and cried. The guys under his assigned Engine, they died, he lived, now he feels guilty about it......That man is one of the strongest individuals I have ever met.

Enough, I'll start ranting soon.....


----------



## Shec (9 Sep 2004)

I was in my office in Ottawa (technically Hull but so what).   The largest federal public service union was on strike and I had just navigated my way through the picket line (I'm excluded) and was booting up my computer when a colleague rushed into my office and told me that a plane had just crashed into the WTC.     I surfed onto CNN just as the second plane hit and like everyone else was just rivetted to the coverage. .

Shortly thereafter I went downstairs to grab a coffee and noticed that the noisy and densely populated picket line in front of the building had vanished.     Later that morning we all got an e-mail from the Deputy Minister asking all to stay calm and do their duty as in these uncertain and troubled times it was even more essential to conduct the Nation's  business with the highest standards of the professionalism.   I am happy to say that Canada's civil servants, often maligned and criticised, rose to the occasion.   No more strike, no more snivelling, no more whining.  It was the first time in my 15 years of civil service that I had seen such unity of purpose and resolve,  and that is something all can be proud of.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (9 Sep 2004)

I woke up to the radio announcer saying that "a plane has crashed into the World Trade Centre" (I am on the West Coast) and it didn't really register as I went straight into the shower.  I was in the shower when it hit me: "Did he just say a plane crashed INTO the WTC?"  Turned-on CNN and saw the rest of the ugly mess (g/f was crying for over an hour) ... it really was surreal.

A related thing that I thought kinda weird/freaky: went back to visit family and friends in T.O. that Christmas and a buddy oif mine's brother was back from NYC, too.  He told us that even THEN he hadn't seen video of the crashes, only the smoke at the actual time of the attacks: apparently the local cable was on relay from the dishes on the WTC tower and it hadn't been re-established (obviously a low priority) at his home or work ...


----------



## Korus (9 Sep 2004)

Tuesday morning, It was the second week of my first year of Uni. I got up, my parents had the TV on downstairs. I don't recall if I saw the second plane hit live, or if it was immediatley after, but it was sureal. Ate breakfast, and left a bit later than usual and as a result got stuck in the heavier traffic that always comes when I leave a 5 min late. Listend to the news on the radio all the way there, and walked to class, and told my buddy. He got his pilot's liscence through Cadets, and didn't beleive what I was telling him, thought I was just pulling his leg...

Got home in the early afternoon, and stayed glued to CNN.


----------



## Acorn (10 Sep 2004)

Got home from work (I was in a different time zone). As usual turned on the TV to BBC. At first I thought it was one of those "reality documentary" things (remember the nuke Atlanta one from a few years back?)

Called a friend/colleague (non-CDN with whom I worked closely) - "****, you won't believe it if I say it. Just turn your TV to BBC" and hung up.

Acorn


----------



## Northern Touch (10 Sep 2004)

Grade 11 Entrepreneurship class.  Someone called my teacher to tell him and he turned around to us and said "The pentagons been hit".  I just remember sitting there thinking "hit by what?", but no one really knew until kids form other classes with Tv's began telling us inbetween classes what really happened.


----------



## sgt_mandal (10 Sep 2004)

I was at home sick, I turned on the TV and all i saw on everychannel was the twin towers on fire. I didn't realize what I was watching for about 10 minutes. I thought it was some kind of joke.


----------



## hiv (10 Sep 2004)

I was in the recruiting centre in Toronto, signing my paper work to join the Reg Force.

The captain came in and told us that there had been terrorist strikes on the World Trade Center. There was a general sense of shock and I wasn't quite sure what I made of it. It wasn't until we broke for lunch and I went to a nearby mall that I realised the gravity of the situation; all the stores had radios and TVs going with huge crowds gathered around. Kind of a solemn moment in retrospect...


----------



## Sheerin (10 Sep 2004)

When the first plane hit I was in my first year chemistry lecture, I don't remember what we were talking about.
After the lecture finished I went back to my res room and hung out with my new friends, anyway, there was this stain on the carpet just outside one of our doors, and we joked around that it looked like a blood stain.  So we put down body outline using tape with a message saying that someone had died their during the wee hours of Sept. 11/2001.  Of course you should remember that at this point we hadn't heard yet.  Internet hadn't been hooked up in our rooms and no one had tv.
I only found out during my ANTH 100 lecture, the prof, Joe So, started his lecture with "Thank you all for coming, especially with the horrific events that have taken place in New York and Washington."  I had no idea what he was talking about.  I turned to the girl that was sitting next to me, and she told me.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Sep 2004)

Here is my response from a few months ago and a link to it so others can refer.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/16904.0.html

I was at work that day when I heard on the radio that a plane had hit the WTC. I went into the common room and turned on the TV. By the time the second plane hit there was myself,my partner and about 30 inmates in the room. Now any of you who have visited a jail know that its a noisy place but,just like time stood still, you could here a pin drop that day. I remember later slumping into my chair and telling my partner that we had just witnessed the start of WW111.
BRUCE


----------



## ghazise (10 Sep 2004)

I was, like the majority of my unit (15th MEU SOC) drunk and enjoying our last night of liberty in Darwin Australia.  Shore Patrol recalled all service members back to ship.  No one could imagined that terrorists flew planes into the twin towers but days later we saw the footage. Before long we were off the coast of Pakistan with the Carrier Battle Group, one night the ships company gathered on the signals deck and we watched about a dozen cruise missiles being launched from other ships into Afghanistan.  Soon after we conducted operations into Pakistan (Pasni, Jakobabad, Jalalabad), and Afghanistan (Camp Rhino, Kandahar).  

Never before had I felt such an urgency, sense of purpose in life, we knew what had to do.  Semper Fi


----------



## Redeye (10 Sep 2004)

I remember it like it was yesterday.  When the first plane hit, one of my roommates had been watching some TV and every channel went live to NYC - she immediately came and woke me up.  As I tried to figure out what was going on the the second plane hit, and I realized that it wasn't some freak accident.  I sat watching CNN until the late afternoon.  That Tuesday night we had our regularly scheduled OGrp to plan the training year, and we all were sort of stunned by it all, to the point we had a hard time focusing on the agenda.  I remember sitting in Duffy's Tavern (the Peterborough Armoury's Junior Ranks Mess) long into the night watching the whole thing over and over again, and remarking that it was my generation's Zapruder film... our moon landing...


----------



## 291er (11 Sep 2004)

I was in CFSCE, but our building happened to house the School of Military Intelligence as well, if you want to see a group of worried people, try being in a school full of int ops and int officers....


----------



## CdnGalaGal (11 Sep 2004)

I was watching Seinfeld on my computer in my residence room at Carleton when my roommate rushed through the door and dragged me into the TV room. A small gaggle of people had gathered to watch CNN. We watched as the 2nd plane crashed into the towers... watched the tower start to crumple before us... God almighty, I was surprised we couldn't hear the death screams and terror through the tv... 

I thought it was all a big joke at first... I kinda smirked and laughed - "That's some great camera work! What movie is it from?" I didn't know it was real... My res buddies made me realize it was actually happening - that I had just witnessed a ton of people lose their lives for REAL... 

One of the guys shut off the tv, they all turned to me and my roommate asked if I was going to war... And I didn't know what to say. I couldn't reassure them since I didn't know anything more myself.

The real horror for me came when I couldn't get through to my 2 cousins who were living in downtown NY at the time. And I have a cousin in Washington - She lives maybe 40 kms away from the Pentagon... At least she called to say she was ok. She didn't even know that it had happened til she had turned on the news!


----------



## muskrat89 (11 Sep 2004)

Take a minute today

http://members.cox.net/classicweb/Heroes/heroes.htm


----------



## Bartok5 (11 Sep 2004)

I have taken my moment today.  I distinctly recall that I was on a coffee-break during the TCCCS "CP Operator's Course" in the Lecture Training Facility at Edmonton Garrison.  We all looked at each other in utter shock and disbelief, and the first thing that came to my mind was that "we are in the shite now".  Sure enough, after 3 months of political waffling I found myself digging a shell-scrape at Kandahar airfield in January 2002....

Too bad that we as a nation seem to have since forgotten the momentous consequences of that day as far as our national security and continued way of life are concerned.  

Wait for it.....a very rude wake-up call is udoubtedly headed our way.


----------



## condor888000 (11 Sep 2004)

I was at school. One person went home for lunch, and when they came back they told the rest of the students. The teachers were mad because they didn't want anyone to know. I skipped the rest of the day and went home and watched CBC the rest of the day.

Lest we forget...


----------



## Slim (12 Sep 2004)

> The teachers were mad because they didn't want anyone to know.



Thats rather dissapointing to hear. I see that teachers haven't changed very much from the time I went to high school and had to put up with a bunch of head in the sand hippies who hated the service and the idea that FREEDOM ISN'T FREE. There is no better modern example of tht than 9/11.

If any one single thing does this country in it will be that attitude exactly.

Too bad that THEY are the ones the country has entrusted to shape the minds of tomorrow...

Slim


----------



## Ryan_Bohm (12 Sep 2004)

I just arrived in Chemistry class at highschool and the teacher told us about what happend. Since all the classrooms had TV's mounted from the ceiling it got turned on so we could watch the news. I cant beleve it has been three years ago, seemed like almost yesterday. Thoughts go out to everyone that lost loved ones.


----------



## Peace_Keeper (12 Sep 2004)

I was in school....the teachers told us and we went on with otu day....when I got home i watched it all on tv......


But there is always a looming question of what hit the pentagon.....it was not a 757.....


----------



## Slim (12 Sep 2004)

http://perso.club-internet.fr/mouv4x8/11Sept01/A0082_b_They%20saw%20the%20aircraft.htm

Yes it was. Forget the Micheal Moor crap. For those interested reality not anti U.S. Government conspiracy theories look at the link above.

We are at war with a group of terrorists...Not the CIA, or whoever the hippies don't care for this week.

Slim


----------



## shaboing (12 Sep 2004)

i was in grade 10 phys ed playing football when the announcement was made over the speakers followed by a moment of silence. i thought it was all a dream, then i felt sick so i just walked home and then saw first hand what happened on every channel on the tv.


----------



## The_Solecist (14 Sep 2004)

In a cab on my way to work.  I don't recall what was suppposed to be the day's tasking but it got dropped due to new information coming in.

As an Int Op you know the first thing to do was head to the Television at the unit.  Sit down with the rest of the Int crew in house that day, and discuss.  Of course we're a pretty cynical bunch, and were noting the simplicity and success of the attack, even if it was terrible loss.


----------



## Franko (14 Sep 2004)

Well let's see......

Got done doing a 10km ruck march for PT....had a shower....went back to the squadron for morning parade.

Heard about it on the news....waited for more info from higher...got told to pack my gear.

Got bugged out at 1800 and went in, drew weapons and got my Coyote prepped....

...slept next to it for the night in the hanger waiting for the shite to hit the fan in Canuckistan....

Wished we did something more than be put on stand-by...but you know how that goes.

Regards


----------



## from darkness lite (14 Sep 2004)

Was on leave watching Mr DressUp with my son.  News flash interupted program.  Knowing the call was coming I was changed and ready to go to work by the time my wife got home from Timmy's 10 minutes later.  What was freaky about the whole thing was I arrived at NDHQ when jets were ordered to land anywhere and NOW.  A 737 banked hard over the Ottawa River and approached Ottawa International at a really low altitude.  Flew right over NDHQ. It was so low I swear you could jump and touch the bottom of it.


----------



## GINge! (17 Sep 2004)

CFB Edmonton mess eating breakfast across from LFWA Comd. He mentioned that a plane had hit the tower. We went downstairs to watch it on the TV, and then the 2nd plane hit. For serveral seconds, we all thought we were watching another new camera angle of the first strike. We left to go to an O Gp for a 1 CMBG Ex, the Comd, realizing the enormity of the situation called a 24 hour delay to the ex to let us go back an contemplate what had happened.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (18 Sep 2004)

I was in bed when it happened (I'm in B.C.) when I got up I waddled bleary eyed into the living room where the T.V. was on CNN, I din't say anything, I just stood there, in my underwear, absolutely in awe of what was going on.  After about half an hour of standing I sat down and called almost every one I knew.  I sat for about five or six hours and just flipped between different news broadcasts, I don't even think I got dressed that day.


----------



## NavyGrunt (18 Sep 2004)

I didnt know about it until sept 12th. I was bouncing the night before. Hit the bottle and didnt wake up until 6pm. Then I went down to the fire hall and cleaned the trucks(Only one there that night) went back to bed.....sept 12 my father was watching it on CNN and I asked "what movie is this?" He just stared blankly at me.


----------

